# A question concerning the process of earning a recommendation in California



## Radical Buds (Jul 8, 2009)

Hi every one, 
 A couple close friends and I have recently started to plan a move from our non supporter states to Cali. Two of us can and do benefit from the herb over the pills we get issued. I hope no one takes this as a group of people relocating just so they can get stoned all day.The 2 of us are disabled.We are both wondering what the process entails.
 I have a number of questions but will try to limit it so as to not take up to much of your time. 
 1. What do we have to do to become citizens of the state, is their a waiting period?
2. How does the caregiver/dispensary system work. I would like to grow our own supply but it takes some time to get to harvest. Can you grow your own and have membership with a dispensary?
3. Is there a limit on the number of plants you can have? Ive heard something like 6 budding and 12 vegging and also heard there is no limit.
4.How does the recommendation process work? Every site Ive seen says bring me money and Ill give you a card but there has to be more to it than that right? Testing,abstinence or any other less talked about things we should know about? 
5. Can anyone point e towards a link that has solid information to refer to?

 I thank you all for your time and really appreciate the answers you can give.
 Rad


----------



## White Owl (Jul 15, 2009)

Yeah if you want try looking into theses sites they helped me find all my answers about Prop 215.

xxx.safeaccessnow.com
xxx.medicannusa.com


----------



## jmansweed (Jul 15, 2009)

Various counties have various laws. Generally speaking Cali medical laws provide each script with 6 flowering and 12 veg. Each county and even city can change the specifics of that law. Santa Cruz county for example has 100 sq feet, no wattage limit, 99 plants per script. More than one script is leagal at a residence as well, gathered the proper paper work is displayed. When you arrive in Cali switch your license over immedeatly and make an appointment with Medicann and bring your med records. If you are disabled your med records will be enough. The docter will explain your rights and what your options are. Look at dispenseries on line and decide which ones best for you. It's a straight foward process in a generally grey area of the law. Check out California Norml for county laws and more answers to your questions. Good luck.


----------



## Radical Buds (Jul 16, 2009)

You guys rock! Thanks for the links and the info. We really appreciate it.


----------



## White Owl (Jul 16, 2009)

Good luck on your move to California and your search for medicine. Hope your travels go well.


----------

